# How to install Xerox WorkCentre 3119 on FreeBSD 7



## deluxwww (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello! I want to install drivers for my Xerox Work Centre 3119 on my FreeBSD, but I can't. Please tell me how to do this, about FreeBSD is super and I want to use it with my printer.

Thanks!


----------



## Oko (Feb 1, 2009)

It looks like Xerox WorkCentre 3119 is one of those cheap all-in-one devices which speaks Sumsung proprietary language. It might be supported by Splix 2 driver which is still not ported to FreeBSD. Splix 1.0 is ported but according to Linux guys it doesn't support your printer 
and even worse I have no idea how good does it work on FreeBSD. I tried to port Splix to OpenBSD but it was just a pain as it was written specifically for Linux. It is not worth the effort.


We have at the department Xerox Phaser 6100 multicolor laser printer and those are breeze to set up and use.
It is network ready so you just attach it to network and get IP address. 
The printer speaks full Post Script so it doesn't need any drivers. Edit your printcap file as 


```
rp|remote line printer:\
       :lp=:rm=IP address:rp=lp:sd=/var/spool/output:lf=/var/log/lpd-errs:
```

add yourself in daemon group,
restart lpd daemon and you are good to go. Make sure you convert any file to PostScript before sending it to printer and that the paper size is correct (latter in U.S. and A4 for the rest of the world),


----------

